# scrolling



## aramco (20 Nov 2017)

hi can anyone help me please I am trying to cut small reindeers on my scroll saw out of 19 mm x 40 mm wood and the blade keeps wandering, the table is square and I have checked it with a piece of 2" wood and it is cutting square ie make a cut and stop machine and see if the back of the blade goes into the cut all ok 

thanks John





pain is the best attention getter


----------



## whatknot (20 Nov 2017)

Hi John 

What sort of wood, the type of blade and the tension will all have an effect 

Scroll saws do not usually cut in a straight line when say using a fence, mdf and ply will cut in a straighter line than wood with a grain, the blade will try to take the line of least resistance so some steering of the piece is required 

But first thing to check is the blade, is it a new one, and when tensioned do you get a nice piano string ping when plucked at the back


----------



## Claymore (20 Nov 2017)

.........


----------



## aramco (20 Nov 2017)

Thanks for the help ): the wood is pine and it is fine on the thin side the problem is with the 40mm side it happens with all types of blades old and new and thanks Brian for the tip of not pushing the work piece through. Today I have got some platinum blades from Kathy wise in the states I will give them a go they are supposed to cut straight with no wander. 

thanks again
John 

pain is the best attention getter


----------



## Claymore (20 Nov 2017)

.........


----------



## aramco (20 Nov 2017)

ok dont drink and scroll my heads in the shed where my saw is it is Judy Roberts and she has a good selection of blades - no I not related - gold, platinum and titanium just bought a 144 blade selection of platinum cost about $42 including postage and took 8 days. By my reconing it is on par with other blades on the market I have used the titanium on corian and they worked fine. I hear what you say on fine scrolling I have done 4 of Charles dearing s patterns and they where the easy ones just to get the hang of it would definitely not do any difficult ones.Doing blade changes was a night mare with my record power saw who are supposed to be bringing out another better saw soon I think I will save up and getan axminster / hegner 

cheers John

pain is the best attention getter.


----------



## aramco (20 Nov 2017)

just seen a 1993 axminster power tool company ms 18 does any one know anything about this scroll saw please.

thanks 
John

pain is the best attention getter


----------



## Claymore (20 Nov 2017)

........


----------



## aramco (20 Nov 2017)

hi Brian I do believe that the axminster range where a re-badged delta, Axminster brought them into the UK and the price virtually halved.

For the short time I have been scrolling I have done a lot of different designs of bowls etc some intarsia, some segmentation, 4 designs of Charles dearing, reindeers -incidentally I sorted my problems out with them the table had shifted - and even had a go at doing some perspex Angles off Steve goods site and am doing my version of your king Charles spaniel in corian for my wife,also had a go at a lot of the stuff off hans meir site and I have found a cracking picture of a black and white gypsies horse which I have got the corian for, also got the corian to make my grand daughter a large tortoise, I have even revamped the Clydesdale and foal removed the harness and re jiged the colour scheme to make it a black and white gypsies horse and foal .it will be well into the new year before this lot gets done all this on my record power scroll saw. it is a good saw vibrates a lot but my biggest moan is the fastening system, clamps and an allen key a nightmare for lots of blade changes.especially if the blade is not caught exactly in the center of the allen screws and the blade comes loose without warning

I will ask naz and phil which deltas to look out for if they read this they may come back to me.

john

pain is the best attention getter


----------



## linkshouse (21 Nov 2017)

John, you sound to be going through pretty much the same experience as me....

I started out with a new Record scrollsaw at the back end of 2015. 

Got hooked on the hobby and upgraded to a second hand Delta 40-560 bought on eBay. This was cheese and chalk to the Record, quick blade change with both quick blade release and tension release. An altogether better-built machine with cast iron everything, very heavy and virtually no vibration.

It was a joy to use but was very old and starting to show signs of wear on the arm linkages. I discussed this with my friends and advisors on here - https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/new-scroll-saw-maybe-t105408.html

In the end, I went for another, much newer Delta off the for sale forum on here. It is a Delta 40-694 and is another whole step forward. I still have my first Delta and won't sell that, the Record has gone...

The 40-694 is bigger, with 20" throat, weighs approximately 1 ton! no vibration, quick tension release, liftable top arm for easy blade insertion when doing internal cuts. And, I haven't broken a blade since I got it, a regular occurrence with both the other saws.

My only gripe is that it doesn't have a quick release blade clamp like the earlier model. That said it is still tool-less so it is not a really big deal.

Do you reckon I like Delta's? You bet. Look for a second hand one and you definitely won't be sorry.

Phill


----------



## NazNomad (21 Nov 2017)

linkshouse":24haxqf0 said:


> My only gripe is that it doesn't have a quick release blade clamp like the earlier model.



I wonder why they didn't use the Quickset clamps on every model, it's a genius method.

Just for a laugh one day, I timed myself.... internal cuts on 3/4'' wood with a 2mm entry hole.

Press the Stop button - release the tension - release the blade - take the wood off the blade - reinsert the blade in a new hole - clamp the blade - tension the blade - press the Start button.

7 seconds... SEVEN !!!!!! :shock:


----------



## aramco (21 Nov 2017)

hi Brian that scroll saw was on gumtree auctions contacted axminster and they cannot get/order any parts as the machine is obsolete 

john


----------



## timber (21 Nov 2017)

aramco":1uhajg97 said:


> hi Brian that scroll saw was on gumtree auctions
> 
> john


I have been looking at Scroll Saws for some time, I have at the present time a Cowells jig saw, great little saw, that takes coping saw blades I have not yet tried Scroll Saw blades, but will today as I am expecting a new EX-21 and blades from Axminster,------------ Sundays buy at the show at Harrogate 
All I have to do is find room for it,---- have to sell other stuff off !!!!
Cutting to a line -----sometimes the grain in softwood is hard and then soft ------the blade will try to take the easy path, I have not done much scrolling but that is what I find
Timber


----------



## aramco (21 Nov 2017)

I have looked at the delta scroll saw write ups and find that the spares are hard to find nie on impossible unless one imports them so went on the Delta site and look at them there nice machine but 5 year warranty does not count outside the states so that's a no go. So it looks like it may have to be a used hegner when the time is right.

John


----------



## AES (24 Nov 2017)

OR, the Excalibur range (16, 21, and 30 inch) or the (somewhat cheaper) Axminster Tools version.

Must admit that since I bought my Excali (nearly 3 years ago now) I haven't been looking at second hand scroll saw adverts much at all, but when I was, Excali saw adverts were pretty rare (the Axi version wasn't available then).

Before buying I did have the chance to try both the Hegner and the Excali saws for agood long time side by side, and although I "felt" that the Hegner was a little better built, I chose the Excali in the end - and haven't regretted it for one minute.

But that was a new buy, not SH.

AES


----------

